# 1937 Cwc Roadmaster



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 14, 2014)

I found this bike several months backs.

It's a 1937 Cwc Roadmaster Badged Berry Cohen Special.

Berry Cohen owned a bike shop in Atlanta but is best known for the invention of the "Jiffy" Kickstand in 1934.

Here is the bike all cleaned up.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 14, 2014)

*37*

Nice bike ....37's  are awesome...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 14, 2014)

Neat bike...with those chromed fenders, a custom for the jobber in Atlanta I think.
Did the bike come with that chainguard?  Probably was a period add and complements the bike though.
I have a green 36 dbr and are generously sized and make a nice rider.
Chris


----------



## bike (Aug 14, 2014)

*hmm*

guard does not seem to have typical universal holes in the front as most accys do


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 14, 2014)

Spectacular bike!! I haven't ever seen this badge before and I do love those double bar roadsters!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 14, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Neat bike...with those chromed fenders, a custom for the jobber in Atlanta I think.
> Did the bike come with that chainguard?  Probably was a period add and complements the bike though.
> I have a green 36 dbr and are generously sized and make a nice rider.
> Chris




Came with that guard. Would it have had one originally? 

What do you mean by custom for the jobber? As in Berry Cohen ordering them that way?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2014)

FANTASTIC!

Very cool regional bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2014)

*Love this one...*

In every way, great look and patina. Super nice .


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome bike! Love the look of the double bar roadster frames. I have a '37 CWC double bar roadster as well but not as deluxe as this bad boy. One frame design that looks great without a tank IMO.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cool bike Tyler. You know if you move this one along it needs to stay in Georgia! V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the location of the flashlight. Do you have a shot of the clamp for that? I've never seen one mounted like that but looks good. Very nice bike all around. The Berry Cohen badges are awesome. I wonder if it's the same Berry Cohen that holds a patent for an early side kickstand I have..


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 15, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I love the location of the flashlight. Do you have a shot of the clamp for that? I've never seen one mounted like that but looks good. Very nice bike all around. The Berry Cohen badges are awesome. I wonder if it's the same Berry Cohen that holds a patent for an early side kickstand I have..




Same guys. Read what I wrote up top about it!

I'll get you a picture of the clamp!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 15, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I love the location of the flashlight. Do you have a shot of the clamp for that? I've never seen one mounted like that but looks good. Very nice bike all around. The Berry Cohen badges are awesome. I wonder if it's the same Berry Cohen that holds a patent for an early side kickstand I have..


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2015)

Bump this to show new owner CWC MAN
Eddie is the MAN!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Mark, 
I could not resist this bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 7, 2015)

Killer!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice!!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

